# Catfish



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

cool
looks like about 5 1/2 6 pounds:darkbeer:


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

gunner77 said:


> Hey guys check out this catfish i caught at the pond next to my house. i don't know how many pounds it is but its pretty big. i was happy after i caught it, i didn't even know there was catfish in the pond!


thats a nice catfish but i have never caught one during the day i have only catfished at night. what were you useing for bait?


----------



## Big Ben 75 (Apr 14, 2009)

nice fish. good job


----------



## Squawsach (Apr 26, 2008)

It's a mud cat. They can be found about anywhere there is water. They are usually not very large and they are the worst taisting of all cats.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

Squawsach said:


> It's a mud cat. They can be found about anywhere there is water. They are usually not very large and they are the worst taisting of all cats.


try but if you put them in like a large aquarium for 3 days and fry them up that will be the best cat ever

the best thing to cach cats is
1 bread get a fresh loaf of white bread 
2 take *1* piece and put it in a zip loc bag,
3 go to were you are going to fish 
4 tear a quarter size piece of bread 
5 wads it up into a ball 
6 put it on a hook


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

hoytarchery7 said:


> thats a nice catfish but i have never caught one during the day i have only catfished at night. what were you useing for bait?


I was using this little feathered jig and I was not even trying to catch a catfish. Before I caught him I had caught 5 Bluegill and 1 grass carp. I will post pictures of them later.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Here is the grass carp.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Here is one of the Bluegill. the day before i caught 15 of them bigger than this one.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

gunner77 said:


> Here is the grass carp.


that aint no grass carp thats what we down here call a shiner, BABA


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

your right that is a Golden shiner.


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

i had a channel catfish in my pond that was next to my old house that i caught for 6 or 7 years before he died he wieghed about 15lbs


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Squawsach said:


> It's a mud cat. They can be found about anywhere there is water. They are usually not very large and they are the worst taisting of all cats.


Acually the catfish is a channel cat the reason its all muddy is because the bank was muddy. But i'm positive its a Channel.


----------



## robinhood38 (Mar 19, 2009)

*way to go*

nice fish so do you shoot 4-h if not you need to


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

gunner77 said:


> Acually the catfish is a channel cat the reason its all muddy is because the bank was muddy. But i'm positive its a Channel.


well your both wrong, sorry to say it but its an easy call, its a bullhead cat, i've caught hundreds of them, fun fish and realtively easy to catch


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hoyt1021 said:


> well your both wrong, sorry to say it but its an easy call, its a bullhead cat, i've caught hundreds of them, fun fish and realtively easy to catch


sorry but its a channel cat. been fishing since i was 2 years old "literaly"


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

and there was no easy catching to it. he fought really hard.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

yall lets not get into a pissing mach


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

without seeing the tail it's pretty hard to name but i'm pretty sure it's a yellow bullhead.
www.fish.state.pa.us/pafish/fishhtms/chap13.htm
and pretty big if thats what it is. nice catch but they taste terrible...like mud. Some people call them mud cats or yellow belly
they will have a fatty yellow meat from the head down the back.
I don't believe it's a channel because it's body ratio is a bit stocky and there are no spots on a fish this young.
man i wish I had the time to go fishing.........i'm jealous


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

it is not a channel cat! i absolutly guarantee it is a bullhead!!! specifically a yellow bullhead, i dont care how long you've been fishing your wrong


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

you thought that shiner was a grass carp but you still think your right about your species??? are you kidding me?!


----------



## 5-Yard Pin (Apr 15, 2009)

thats real good fish. i wish i got one like that. did you it them.:mg:


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

as already stated pic of tail will tell what it is


----------



## 5-Yard Pin (Apr 15, 2009)

brokenarrow123p said:


> as already stated pic of tail will tell what it is


i believe its a shiner not a grass carp.


----------



## 5-Yard Pin (Apr 15, 2009)

i will see you latter.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

dang! take it easy.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Here is another picture of the catfish.


----------



## Squawsach (Apr 26, 2008)

Around here, mud cat is what we call bullheads.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

it's a bullhead, you were the one that wanted to fight, dont try to correct someone when they are clearly right thats just immature and stupid


----------



## PA Buck Slayer (Mar 26, 2009)

He is right, it is a bullhead clearly, it looks nothing like a channel cat, not even close...what are you thinking?? that is the most ridiculous thing i have ever heard..plus you think a shiner was a damn carp? wow you got some learnin to do buddy....but nice catch anyhow


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

why thank you :darkbeer:


----------



## stiknstring (Aug 27, 2008)

Give the guy a little credit...

at least he named the BLUEGILL correctly.

Yup bullhead and a shiner. Them shiners make great bait for larger cats by the way. I worry about people who misidentify species like that though..we had a guy this year kill a llama and tag it as an elk. The Montana Fish and Game guys had a wonderful time with it too.....the guy argued till he was blue in the face about it. Some people cannot admit they made a mistake


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA that llama story is great, he needs to learn to get his facts before he thinks he can pick a fight


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

You guys are sure looking hard through my computer screen right now. Give the kid a break, not everyone is perfect. Nice catches gunner.


----------



## 00BS (May 1, 2009)

Rory/MO said:


> You guys are sure looking hard through my computer screen right now. Give the kid a break, not everyone is perfect. Nice catches gunner.


yea what he said everyone makes mistakes,,, some just dont admit it


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Hoyt1021 said:


> it is not a channel cat! i absolutly guarantee it is a bullhead!!! specifically a yellow bullhead, i dont care how long you've been fishing your wrong


Same here. The head is too fat for a cat.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

hoytarchery7 said:


> thats a nice catfish but i have never what were you useing for bait?


thumb :zip:


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

Why don't you guys go outside and shoot your bows for awhile. 
Who cares what the fish was. I think it looked alot like a gray whale I caught once...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

*Ok guys, we're starting to get into personal attacks here.. let's keep the posts on topic and the personal comments out of it, yes?  

Thanks.. 
Sticky*


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

nice fish


----------

